# RTX 3070, 3080 und 3090: Genaue Daten und deutsche Preise



## AntonioFunes (2. September 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *RTX 3070, 3080 und 3090: Genaue Daten und deutsche Preise* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *RTX 3070, 3080 und 3090: Genaue Daten und deutsche Preise*


----------



## Chroom (2. September 2020)

Sicher? Ich dachte die 3080 hätte 10GB VRAM.


----------



## MichaelG (2. September 2020)

Dachte auch. Ist sicher ein Schreib-/Übernahmefehler.


----------



## Gemar (2. September 2020)

8GB und 10GB hören sich für solche Karten nicht besonders Zukunftssicher an. Typisch NVidia, geizt immer noch beim Ram. Bleibt NVidia bei der 3060 dann auch bei 6GB stehen? AMD wird wahrscheinlich mit 16GB kontern.
Ob man die Daten schneller und optimierter in den VRam schaufeln kann, ähnllich wie bei der PS5, damit die Limitierung umgangen wird? Ist vlt sogar der bessere Weg? Wir werden sehen.


----------



## Bonkic (2. September 2020)

Gemar schrieb:


> 8GB und 10GB hören sich für solche Karten nicht besonders Zukunftssicher an.



war ehrlich gesagt auch mein gedanke.
8 bzw 10 gb vram für gpus, die mit preisen von 499 und 699 euro ja schon eher oder beinahe nur enthusiasten ansprechen, kommen mir im ersten moment auch fast ein bißchen dürftig vor.


----------



## MichaelG (2. September 2020)

VRAM ist nicht alles. Wenn der Rest lahm ist nützen einem die 6 GB VRAM mehr auch nicht viel. Aber ja ich hätte mir bei der RTX 3080 schon 16 GB gewünscht. Die kommen vermutlich aber bei der RTX 3080ti (Spekulatius). Je nachdem wo der Preis landen wird werde ich mich vielleicht doch auf eine 3080ti umentscheiden. Aber ich wollte schon gern unter 1000 bleiben. Hängt auch davon ab wieviel noch für meine alte Grafikkarte beim VK drin ist.


----------



## Spassbremse (2. September 2020)

Das dürfte dann die richtige Option werden:

https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvidia-Ampere-Grafikkarte-276295/News/RTX-3070-Ti-mit-16GB-VRAM-gesichtet-1357337/


----------



## MichaelG (2. September 2020)

Jepp. Das wäre dann vielleicht sogar noch besser als die RTX 3080. Käme auch auf den Preis an...


----------



## Gemar (2. September 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> VRAM ist nicht alles. Wenn der Rest lahm ist nützen einem die 6 GB VRAM mehr auch nicht viel. Aber ja ich hätte mir bei der RTX 3080 schon 16 GB gewünscht. Die kommen vermutlich aber bei der RTX 3080ti (Spekulatius). Je nachdem wo der Preis landen wird werde ich mich vielleicht doch auf eine 3080ti umentscheiden. Aber ich wollte schon gern unter 1000 bleiben. Hängt auch davon ab wieviel noch für meine alte Grafikkarte beim VK drin ist.



Mehr Ram hilft doch Stotterer zu vermeiden und die Frametimes zu verbessern. Würde schwächeren Systemen damit eher helfen.
Ich glaube auch, dass NVidia seine Kunden mit einer Ti Version mit mehr VRam noch einmal zur Kasse bitten wird. Aber das wird nur passieren, wenn sich Spiele nächstes Jahr Ram hungrig zeigen. Ansonsten hat NVidia noch nie den VRam angehoben. Wie gesagt, die sind da echt knauserig. Das schlimmste Modell war bisher die GTX 1060 3GB. Ein Rennpferd, welchem die Flügel gestutzt wurden.

Aber ich denke mit der neuen Konsolengeneration wird der VRam Hunger schnell steigen und damit werden dann alle neuen 3xxx Karten (außer der 24GB Version) schnell ans Limit geraten.
Ich würde erst einmal keine der Neuen kaufen und abwarten, wie sich das entwickelt. Klar der Preis erscheint für den Leistungszuwachs gut, aber was bringts wenn man nach einem Jahr ne Neue braucht, weil den Karten der VRam ausgeht. Und nach 2 Jahren darf man ja auch mal mehr Leistung erwarten, besonders wenn die Leistung in "4K-Zeiten" hinterherhinkte.

Für mich ist das eben NVidia typisch. Erst einmal mit wenig Ram absahnen. Abwarten was AMD bringt. Ich rechne mit 8GB und 16GB Versionen zu besseren Preisen. Nur die Leistung ist noch ungewiss und an der hängt es ja bekanntlich der Kaufgrund ...


----------



## Bonkic (2. September 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> VRAM ist nicht alles.



wüsste auch nicht, wer das behauptet hätte.


----------



## MichaelG (2. September 2020)

Hab ich ja auch nicht unterstellt. Sondern nur zu Bedenken gegeben.  Was nutzt mir eine Grafikkarte mit 20 GB VRAM wenn die dann "nur" auf dem Leistungslevel einer RTX 2060 liegt ?

Naja bin mal gespannt was den weiteren Ausbau der RTX 3xxx Serie betrifft. Ich denke schon, daß noch 16 GB-Modelle folgen die dann die Lücken füllen. Bei der RTX 3080ti könnte ich mir sogar 20 GB VRAM vorstellen wenn ich mir die Details näher anschaue. Dann kostet der Bock dann aber auch sicher seine 1200 EUR.

Wenn jetzt wirklich 4K vor dem Durchbruch stehen sollte braucht es sicher auch die 16 GB VRAM. Die 8 werden da etwas eng.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (2. September 2020)

Gemar schrieb:


> Ein Rennpferd, welchem die Flügel gestutzt wurden.


Rennpferde haben Flügel ?
Red Bull in der Tränke ? 

Ein Windhund auf Dackelbeinen wäre wohl eher die gewünschte Analogie.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (2. September 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt wirklich 4K vor dem Durchbruch stehen sollte braucht es sicher auch die 16 GB VRAM. Die 8 werden da etwas eng.


Angeblich soll das DLSS Skaling der Burner sein:
https://www.golem.de/news/gaming-warum-dlss-das-bessere-8k-ist-2009-150620.html


----------



## Herbboy (2. September 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Angeblich soll das DLSS Skaling der Burner sein:
> https://www.golem.de/news/gaming-warum-dlss-das-bessere-8k-ist-2009-150620.html



Dafür war es ja auch gedacht - die Frage ist, ob und wie das dann in der Praxis aussieht. Das sind ja nicht einfach nur Algorithmen, die in den Treibern integriert sind, sondern auch viele Daten. Live aus dem Netz gezogenen Daten wären zu langsam, um mitten im Spiel dann Infos für die neuen Bilder zu liefern. Also muss wohl für das Game beim Spielstart im Hintergrund irgendwas runtergeladen werden, vermute ich mal?


----------



## AntonioFunes (2. September 2020)

Chroom schrieb:


> Sicher? Ich dachte die 3080 hätte 10GB VRAM.


Da ist eine Zeile im Editor wohl verrutscht, ist korrigiert, danke.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (2. September 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also muss wohl für das Game beim Spielstart im Hintergrund irgendwas runtergeladen werden, vermute ich mal?


Kein Schimmer, ich hatte den Artikel vorhin nur überflogen, bin solchen "Stein der Waisen" aber ohnehin skeptisch gegenüber, lass mich aber gerne praktisch überzeugen. 

Für mich klingt es nach Daten sammeln auf deren "finaler" Basis der Algorithmus dann lokal in Echtzeit rechnet.


----------



## Tori1 (2. September 2020)

Ach wenn ihr wüsstet was 2030 auf den Markt kommt....


----------



## Herbboy (2. September 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Kein Schimmer, ich hatte den Artikel vorhin nur überflogen, bin solchen "Stein der Waisen" aber ohnehin skeptisch gegenüber, lass mich aber gerne praktisch überzeugen.
> 
> Für mich klingt es nach Daten sammeln auf deren "finaler" Basis der Algorithmus dann lokal in Echtzeit rechnet.


 Der Algorithmus kann aber bei vielen Aspekten IMHO nur funktionieren, wenn er u.a. auch so was wie "Beispielbilder" zum Vergleich, am besten passend zum Spiel, vorliegen hat. Das kann natürlich Teil dessen sein, was man "Algorithmus" nennt, wäre aber dann datenmäßig viel umfrangreicher als einfach "nur" eine Sammlung von Formeln&co.  

Eine andere Option wäre, wenn der bereits bei Nvidia optimierte Algorithmus zuerst auf Deinem PC Beispieldaten sammelt, um ein bestimmtes Spiel optimal darzustellen - dann könnte man von den Vorteilen der Technik aber erst nach einer gewissen Spielzeit profitieren. 


Ich fänd es ja nicht schlimm, wenn man pro Spiel oder regelmäßig immer wieder einen Download braucht - mich interessiert es einfach nur, wie das genau funktioniert


----------



## Neawoulf (2. September 2020)

So ne RTX 3090 würde mich ja schon reizen, wenn ich ehrlich bin. Aber das ist schon verflucht viel Geld und ich hab meine RTX 2080 gerade mal ein Jahr. Ich glaube, ich warte erstmal ab, was AMD noch so liefert und wie sich die Preise im Laufe der Zeit entwickeln. Releasenah werde ich definitiv erstmal nichts Neues kaufen.


----------



## Gemar (2. September 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Rennpferde haben Flügel ?
> Red Bull in der Tränke ?
> 
> Ein Windhund auf Dackelbeinen wäre wohl eher die gewünschte Analogie.



Naja diese Pegasos Dinger halt. 

Und ein Windhund auf Dackelbeinen wäre aber sehr lahm. 
Die Karte war ja nicht lahm, ihr blieb im oberen Bereich nur plötzlich die Luft weg.

NVidia kann mit dem Ram schon sehr gut jonglieren. Nur wenige bemerken zu Release dass da eigentlich noch etwas Speicher fehlt. NVidia spart so Kosten und die Kundschaft kommt so schneller zurück fürs nächste Modell.


----------



## Gemar (2. September 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Angeblich soll das DLSS Skaling der Burner sein:
> ...



Also ich halte von dem DLSS Skaling nicht so viel. Liegt aber auch vlt daran, dass es dazu kaum Informationen gibt und vor allem Vergleichsmaterial. Und ein paar bezahlte YouTuber überzeugen mich sicher nicht. Zudem sollen durchaus Artefakte vorkommen, die unschön aussehen, weil es einfach nicht nativ ist, sondern sich bei jedem Spiel noch entwickeln muss. Insgesammt finde ich die Serverfarm-Abhängigkeit von NVidia nicht so gut und es klingt irgendwie unberechenbar, nach einem Kompromiss.


----------



## DerPrinzGESPERRT (2. September 2020)

RTX 3090 wird gekauft!


----------



## BismarckderEchte (2. September 2020)

Und alle noch vor Monaten "Die Konsolen sind sooooviel besser". Eine 3080 für 699€ ist preislich nicht so schlimm, wie erwartet. Da die Next-Gen Konsolen auf 2070 Niveau bewegen, lohnt sich das eher nicht, eine Konsole zu kaufen!


----------



## LOX-TT (2. September 2020)

Tori1 schrieb:


> Ach wenn ihr wüsstet was 2030 auf den Markt kommt....



das werden wir nicht so bald wissen, dafür sehen wir aber bald was 2077 so alles existiert  



BismarckderEchte schrieb:


> Und alle noch vor Monaten "Die Konsolen sind sooooviel besser". Eine 3080 für 699€ ist preislich nicht so schlimm, wie erwartet. Da die Next-Gen Konsolen auf 2070 Niveau bewegen, lohnt sich das eher nicht, eine Konsole zu kaufen!



na dann mal viel Spaß auf deiner 3080 Spiele wie das nächste Spiel von Naughty Dog, Insomniac, SantaMonica, Suckerpunch etc. zu laufen zu bringen  und ja, auch Guerilla, denn Horizon 2 kommt sicher nicht zeitnah des PS5-Releases für den PC (PS Now ausgeklammert)


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. September 2020)

BismarckderEchte schrieb:


> Und alle noch vor Monaten "Die Konsolen sind sooooviel besser". Eine 3080 für 699€ ist preislich nicht so schlimm, wie erwartet. Da die Next-Gen Konsolen auf 2070 Niveau bewegen, lohnt sich das eher nicht, eine Konsole zu kaufen!


Wer hat denn gesagt, die Konsolen sind so viel besser?  

Btw...Man bezahlt für eine (!) Grafikkarte 699€. Rechne mal dazu noch Kosten für n Prozessor, Mainboar, RAM etc. dazu. 

Für eine Next Gen-Konsole (ein Gesamtpaket also) wird man wohl um die 500 Euro zahlen. Dass so ein Ding einem guten Gaming-PC hinterher hinkt, ist selbstverständlich. Aber für den Preis kriegt man trotzdem verhältnismäßig gute Leistung.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (2. September 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wer hat denn gesagt, die Konsolen sind so viel besser?


Es gab auch dazu hier mindestens 1-2 Posts in der Richtung ... aber ohnehin das übliche inhaltslose Bla.


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. September 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Es gab auch dazu hier mindestens 1-2 Posts in der Richtung ... aber ohnehin das übliche inhaltslose Bla.


Ich bin zwar Playstation-Liebhaber, aber wer sagt, ne Konsole sei soooo viel besser als ein Gaming-PC, hat ganz simpel unrealistische Erwartungen. ^^ 

Fakt ist einfach, dass eine Konsole für einen vergleichsweise geringen Preis echt gute Leistung erbringt. Aber mehr halt auch nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (2. September 2020)

geht doch gar nit erst auf das dämliche troll-gelaber ein.


----------



## Phone (3. September 2020)

Hab meine aktuelle Karte heute morgen um 3 Uhr bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen reingeballert..bevor alle es mitbekommen haben...Kaum Verlust..(50 Euro) 
Kaufe ich mir ne 3080 für ein wenig Aufpreis und ne PS5 ..WIN WIN !


----------



## Wynn (3. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (3. September 2020)

Phone schrieb:


> Hab meine aktuelle Karte heute morgen um 3 Uhr bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen reingeballert..bevor alle es mitbekommen haben...Kaum Verlust..(50 Euro)
> Kaufe ich mir ne 3080 für ein wenig Aufpreis und ne PS5 ..WIN WIN !



Hast Du die alte schon verkauft? Was ist wenn Du die neue erst in 6-8 Wochen bekommst?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gast1664917803 (3. September 2020)

Wynn schrieb:


> ...



Da könnte es einige geben die am Ende ganz überascht gucken, daß sie zwei 8er PCIe Pins brauchen, insbesondere bei den Custommodellen, manche sogar drei 8er PCIe Pins. 
Da gibt es immer noch genügend Netzteile (nicht-modular) da draußen, die nur mit 8/6er ausgestattet sind, auch wenn sie den Saft aufbringen könnten.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Hast Du die alte schon verkauft?


Er schreibt "Kaum Verlust..(50 Euro)", muß die Karte schon im Sofortkauf losgeschlagen habe, würde ich mal interpretieren...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. September 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Hast Du die alte schon verkauft? Was ist wenn Du die neue erst in 6-8 Wochen bekommst?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


In der Zwischenzeit kann er ja, wenn vorhanden, die Onboard-GPU zu Überbrückung nutzen. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (3. September 2020)

Stelle mir gerade vor er spielt mit dem integrierten Grafikchip der CPU.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. September 2020)

Ich sprach von Überbrückung. Von Spielen war nicht die Rede.   

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Phone (3. September 2020)

Ich hab die Karte für ~463 Euro + Versand gekauft und für 420 verkauft.  
Ich hab von meinem Kumpel eine alte Karte bekommen zur Überbrückung. Zocke zur Zeit nur Fallout Shelter am PC xD (Bis Cyberpunk muss ich eine neue Karte da haben ^^)


----------



## MichaelG (3. September 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich sprach von Überbrückung. Von Spielen war nicht die Rede.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk



Bei Deinem Zitat von mir steht nix.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. September 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bei Deinem Zitat von mir steht nix.


Ich weiss. Ein bekannter Tapatalk-Schluckauf. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wynn (3. September 2020)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Da könnte es einige geben die am Ende ganz überascht gucken, daß sie zwei 8er PCIe Pins brauchen, insbesondere bei den Custommodellen, manche sogar drei 8er PCIe Pins.
> Da gibt es immer noch genügend Netzteile (nicht-modular) da draußen, die nur mit 8/6er ausgestattet sind, auch wenn sie den Saft aufbringen könnten.



Es ist eine Lösung mit 12 Pins geplant die in zukunft wenn netzteile mitgezogen sind keinen adapter mehr braucht und die 300 watt grenze knacken soll.
bis jetzt gibt es erstmal adapter. https://www.computerbase.de/2020-08/geforce-rtx-3000-kuehler-video/


Jetzt stell dir noch vor 2020/2021 die nächste Generation der Cpus vor die ab Oktober kommen sollen. Dazu kommt noch das die karten auf pcie 4.0 laufen was abwärtskompatibel zu pcie 3.0 ist aber sind die modelle dann gebremst ?


----------



## Phone (3. September 2020)

https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/avzxoE5_460svav1.mp4


----------



## Wynn (3. September 2020)

Bulletin Foren sind nicht Discord wo mp4 weblinks automatisch angezeigt werden ^^


----------



## Phone (3. September 2020)

Ein Klick bringt niemanden um!


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (3. September 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Btw...Man bezahlt für eine (!) Grafikkarte 699€. Rechne mal dazu noch Kosten für n Prozessor, Mainboar, RAM etc. dazu.
> 
> Für eine Next Gen-Konsole (ein Gesamtpaket also) wird man wohl um die 500 Euro zahlen. Dass so ein Ding einem guten Gaming-PC hinterher hinkt, ist selbstverständlich. Aber für den Preis kriegt man trotzdem verhältnismäßig gute Leistung.



Eine der vernünftigsten Aussagen die ich seit langer Zeit hier lesen durfte. Respekt. 
Sehe es genauso wie du: Ne PS oder Xbox sind durchaus ne nette Ergänzung für (verhältnismäßig) kleines Geld. 
Schwanzvergleiche ergeben zwischen HighEnd-PC's und Konsolen schlicht keinen Sinn. Wie denn auch? 
Konsolen müssen ja mit einem gewissen Budget auskommen, sonst kauft sie die Masse nicht mehr. 
Wer immer die aktuellste und schönste Optik und noch mehr Möglichkeiten will muss halt entsprechend mehr zahlen. Aber als preiswerter Mittelweg sind Konsolen absolut ausreichend. 
Gibt also keinen Grund für die ständigen Konsolen vs. PC-Kleinkriege. Solange beide Optionen nicht ihrer Stärken beraubt werden können sie sogar wunderbar gegenseitig voneinander profitieren!


----------



## AdamJenson (3. September 2020)

Klingt ja alles super.Wenn dann irgendwann mal eine 3070er mit 16 GB kommt wird meine 2060 Super abgelöst wenn ihr die Puste ausgeht aber das hat Zeit.Die größeren Karten haben für meinen Geschmack einen zu hochen Stromverbrauch.Vorher wird erstmal nächstes Jahr die Ps 5 bei einem guten Angebot gekauft.


----------



## MichaelG (3. September 2020)

Es soll ja eine 3070ti mit 16 GB kommen. Zumindest laut Lenovo. Wenn die Eckdaten stimmen wäre die sicher eine gute Option. Obwohl ich eher eine 3080 gewollt hätte. Aber „nur“ 10 GB? Vielleicht kommt auch noch eine Zwischenversion mit 16 GB. Denn die 3080ti kostet sicher über 1000 EUR hat aber wohl 20 GB.


----------



## johnny81 (3. September 2020)

Hallo an alle,

ich hätte mal eine bescheidene Frage. Wird eine i7 4790K zum Flaschenhals für eine RTX 3080 in 4K ?


----------



## MichaelG (3. September 2020)

Schwierig zu sagen. Ich würde aber schon sagen, daß der i7 vom Alter her schon ziemlich was auf dem Buckel hat und auch nicht mehr der fixeste ist. Würde aber bei den aktuellen Rahmenbedingungen keinen Intel mehr verbauen sondern einen AMD nehmen. Die Ryzen fahren momentan mit Intel regelrecht Ski und kosten bei besserer Leistung teils weniger. D.h. wenn es finanziell paßt. Dazu ein gutes Mainboard und mindestens 16 GB, wenn es geht vielleicht auch gleich 32 GB. Wenn man schon so ein System aufbaut würde ich da auch nicht am letzten Euro sparen.

Hab selbst einen i7 6700K und trage mich mit dem Gedanken, wenn ich mir nächstes Jahr eine RTX 3xxx kaufe gleich auch die CPU und Mainboard zu ersetzen. Dazu auch neuen RAM rein. Schwanke aktuell noch zwischen der Ryzen 7 oder 9-Reihe. Mal sehen was AMD 2021 an CPUs auf Lager hat. Der Threadripper ist exorbitant teuer und bringt für Gaming nicht viel.


----------



## Phone (3. September 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Es soll ja eine 3070ti mit 16 GB kommen. Zumindest laut Lenovo. Wenn die Eckdaten stimmen wäre die sicher eine gute Option. Obwohl ich eher eine 3080 gewollt hätte. Aber „nur“ 10 GB? Vielleicht kommt auch noch eine Zwischenversion mit 16 GB. Denn die 3080ti kostet sicher über 1000 EUR hat aber wohl 20 GB.



Soll das nicht für den Notebook Markt sein? 

Finde ich ein wenig seltsam das sie das kleinste Modell mit 16 GB anbieten und die 3090 hat "nur" 24
Aber eine TI mit mehr Speicher wird auf jeden Fall kommen aber 12 GB würde ich sagen oder sie warten auf Bug Navi


----------



## Van83 (3. September 2020)

johnny81 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> ich hätte mal eine bescheidene Frage. Wird eine i7 4790K zum Flaschenhals für eine RTX 3080 in 4K ?




Ja. -> Ab AMD 7 3700X / i7-9700K würde ich anfangen mir was neues anzuschaffen. Mindestens 20fps mehr z.B. in RDR2


----------



## MichaelG (3. September 2020)

Phone schrieb:


> https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/avzxoE5_460svav1.mp4



Was ist denn das ? Lautloses Paris bei Nacht ?


----------



## Herbboy (3. September 2020)

Van83 schrieb:


> Ja. -> Ab AMD 7 3700X / i7-9700K würde ich anfangen mir was neues anzuschaffen. Mindestens 20fps mehr z.B. in RDR2


Eher i5-10400F oder i7-10700, wenn es Intel sein soll.


----------



## MichaelG (3. September 2020)

Er meinte wohl eher umgekehrt. Älter als die o.g. Modelle empfiehlt sich ein Ersatz.


----------



## Phone (4. September 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Was ist denn das ? Lautloses Paris bei Nacht ?



Seht ihr da was anderes als ich xD?


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. September 2020)

johnny81 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> ich hätte mal eine bescheidene Frage. Wird eine i7 4790K zum Flaschenhals für eine RTX 3080 in 4K ?


Ich denke schon, dass die CPU zum Flaschenhals wird. Die hat ja nun einige Jahre auf dem Buckel. Wenn du auf der ganz sicheren Seite sein und bei Intel bleiben willst, ab dem i7 9700.


----------



## MichaelG (4. September 2020)

Phone schrieb:


> Seht ihr da was anderes als ich xD?



Ich sehe und höre da absolut nix.


----------



## Edolan (4. September 2020)

Sobald eine 16GB-Variante von der 3080er auf den Markt kommt, werde ich zuschlagen, allerdings vornehmlich wegen der VR-Leistung.


----------



## fud1974 (4. September 2020)

BismarckderEchte schrieb:


> Und alle noch vor Monaten "Die Konsolen sind sooooviel besser". Eine 3080 für 699€ ist preislich nicht so schlimm, wie erwartet. Da die Next-Gen Konsolen auf 2070 Niveau bewegen, lohnt sich das eher nicht, eine Konsole zu kaufen!



Es wurde nur gesagt: "Es wird spannend wie man am PC die schnelle Decompression der Assets realisieren will die die Konsolen, für allem die PS5 , schon eingebaut haben". 

Diese Antwort haben wir nun, zumindest die NVIDIA Antwort, wobei man noch sehen muss wie dass dann generell laufen soll.. gibt es dann eine einheitliche API egal welche Technik dahintersteht?
Findet das überhaupt in der Masse Anwendung beim PC?

Alles andere, wie Grafikleistung, war klar dass das vom PC übertroffen werden wird, wie immer, nur eine Frage der Zeit. 
Aber es ist halt auch immer eine Frage des Preises, wenn ich genug Geld hinschmeiße für eine Grafikkarte ALLEINE ist doch klar dass ich da jede Konsole outperforme, aber das ist ja auch keine Kunst.

Bisher kommen mir, sollten die Konsolen bei 499,- Anfangen, die immer noch vergleichsweise günstig vor bei dem was leistungsmäßig versprochen wird, aber mal abwarten bis die hier sind und dann zeigen 
was sie können...

Jedenfalls nichts was mich davon abhält parallel weiterhin zum PC mir Konsolen hinzustellen.


----------



## Rabowke (4. September 2020)

Die API liefert doch MS mit DirectX, DirectStorage.

Theoretisch kann (und wird) AMD hier nachziehen.

Edit: für alle, die mehr darüber wissen wollen: https://devblogs.microsoft.com/directx/directstorage-is-coming-to-pc/

Viel Spass beim Lesen!


----------



## Phone (4. September 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich sehe und höre da absolut nix.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVN9k24KtfM

Sowas in der Art


----------



## Rabowke (4. September 2020)

Vor allem kann FiFo in den letzten Versionen .webm, .flv und .mp4 und andere Dateien nativ im Browser abspielen.


----------



## fud1974 (4. September 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Die API liefert doch MS mit DirectX, DirectStorage.
> 
> Theoretisch kann (und wird) AMD hier nachziehen.



Ahh.. das mit der API ging an mir vorbei. Ja, das ist dann wohl zu vermuten.


----------



## BismarckderEchte (5. September 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> das werden wir nicht so bald wissen, dafür sehen wir aber bald was 2077 so alles existiert
> 
> 
> 
> na dann mal viel Spaß auf deiner 3080 Spiele wie das nächste Spiel von Naughty Dog, Insomniac, SantaMonica, Suckerpunch etc. zu laufen zu bringen  und ja, auch Guerilla, denn Horizon 2 kommt sicher nicht zeitnah des PS5-Releases für den PC (PS Now ausgeklammert)



Kommt doch eh alles mittlerweile auf den PC. Sony hat doch seine Strategie geändert. Selbst die 3070 ist 20% schneller als eine 2080TI, die schönere Grafikleistung als die neue Sony Konsole bringt.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. September 2020)

Gnarf...vielleicht hätte ich mit dem Sprung in die Oberklasse noch ein Jahr warten sollen. 
Naja, mal schauen, wie die 2080 im November mit Cyberpunk klar kommt. Bis dahin erstmal abwarten.


----------



## MichaelG (5. September 2020)

Naja ich denke das Spiel wird schon gut laufen. Naturgemäß hat es eine RTX 3080 aber leichter. 

Ich hoffe ja Nvidia bringt abseits von RTX 3080 und 3090 auch GPU-Varianten mit mehr VRAM. Eine RTX 3070 ti mit 16 GB z.B oder auch eine 3080 mit 16 oder 20 GB. 

8 GB sind etwas knausrig. 10 GB nicht schlecht. Aber dafür 1000-1100 EUR....


----------



## BismarckderEchte (5. September 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja ich denke das Spiel wird schon gut laufen. Naturgemäß hat es eine RTX 3080 aber leichter.
> 
> Ich hoffe ja Nvidia bringt abseits von RTX 3080 und 3090 auch GPU-Varianten mit mehr VRAM. Eine RTX 3070 ti mit 16 GB z.B oder auch eine 3080 mit 16 oder 20 GB.
> 
> 8 GB sind etwas knausrig. 10 GB nicht schlecht. Aber dafür 1000-1100 EUR....



Brauchst du doch gar nicht. Dazu hat nVidia auch eine Stellungsnahme gegeben. Erstmal ist der DDR Vram sehr teuer, und dazu kommt ja, dass die neuen GPUs viel stärker und schneller sind. 


Mir tun die Leute leid, die nicht auf manch Leute (wie mich) gehört haben und dieses Jahr aufrüsteten. Es war klar, dass die Lederjacke nicht nochmal die Preise anheben wird.


----------



## MichaelG (5. September 2020)

Naja mal schauen was eine Costum  RTX 3080 kosten wird. Wenn allerdings die RTX 3090 noch etwas im Preis sinkt und man 2021 eine vielleicht dann für ca. 1200-1300 EUR bekommen würde könnte ich doch schwach werden...

Aber 3 belegte Slots sind auch eine Ansage...


----------



## BismarckderEchte (5. September 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja mal schauen was eine Costum  RTX 3080 kosten wird. Wenn allerdings die RTX 3090 noch etwas im Preis sinkt und man 2021 eine vielleicht dann für ca. 1200-1300 EUR bekommen würde könnte ich doch schwach werden...
> 
> Aber 3 belegte Slots sind auch eine Ansage...



Halt wie immer. Denke mal bis 900€ so, wenn du ne Asus ROG Strix haben willst z.B. Ich warte jetzt auch mal noch aufs Weihnachtsgeschäft. Meine 1080 geht in Rente.


----------



## MichaelG (5. September 2020)

900 EUR wären ok. Wenn dann aber nächstes Jahr wenn es bei mir soweit ist eine RTX 3090 "nur" für 1200-1300 EUR zu haben wäre würde ich vermutlich wegen der VRAM-Differenz zur RTX 3080 und dem Leistungspaket an sich vielleicht doch noch schwach werden und den Restbetrag draufpacken.  Aber mal schauen.


----------



## BismarckderEchte (6. September 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja mal schauen was eine Costum  RTX 3080 kosten wird. Wenn allerdings die RTX 3090 noch etwas im Preis sinkt und man 2021 eine vielleicht dann für ca. 1200-1300 EUR bekommen würde könnte ich doch schwach werden...
> 
> Aber 3 belegte Slots sind auch eine Ansage...



Doppelpostgfdfgds


----------



## Neawoulf (6. September 2020)

Auf eine 3080 Ti/Super mit 20 GB VRam würde ich auch hoffen. Die 3090 ist mir dann doch ne Ecke zu teuer und bei der 3080 fürchte ich halt, dass die evtl. in einem oder zwei Jahren doch Probleme mit dem Speicher bekommen könnte ... wenn ich schon so viel Kohle ausgebe, dann möchte ich auch etwas bekommen, was für mindestens 2 Jahre ausreicht, falls es wieder nötig werden sollte (wie das bei der 1070 GTX der Fall war, die ich aufgrund des Cryptomining-Hypes ziemlich lange hatte).


----------

